# traces of nut shells



## Riveritos

Hello,
I need to say that a chocolate product may contain traces of nut shells (shells of almonds, walnuts, hazelnuts, etc)
If I write in Czech "Muže obsahovat stopy ořechových skořápek", is that clear for Czech consumer?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## marsi.ku

I think that on the products there's generally written "Výrobek může obsahovat stopy ořechů".


----------



## Riveritos

marsi.ku said:


> I think that on the products there's generally written "Výrobek může obsahovat stopy ořechů".



Thank you Marsi.ku. But this product actually contains suché skořápkové plody (almonds, walnuts, hazelnuts), and I need to specify that the consumer could also find small pieces of nut shells besides the nuts that he knows the product is made of. 
As far as I know, nut shells in Czech are called skořápky ořechů, that's the reason why I was wondering if the phrase "Muže obsahovat stopy ořechových skořápek" could be appropriate in this case.


----------



## bibax

I should say

"Výrobek může obsahovat zbytky ořechových skořápek."
"Výrobek může obsahovat drobné úlomky ořechových skořápek."

IMHO stopa (trace) is more subtle, rather a chemical substance than a piece of shell.


----------



## Riveritos

Thanks a lot.


----------



## marsi.ku

So in this case I agree with the second sentence of bibax which seems to me as the best solution:


> "Výrobek může obsahovat drobné úlomky ořechových skořápek."


----------

